# Qu'est-ce qui relève de Classic Mac



## Pascal 77 (12 Juillet 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Bah c'est vrai qu'un mod&#233;rateur devrait mettre une d&#233;finition en d&#233;but de forum, parce que ce n'est pas tr&#232;s clair pour tout le monde...




C'est marrant que tu dises &#231;a, parce que le modo en question, il aimerait bien qu'on en ait une un peu plus logique, de d&#233;finition.

En attendant ce jour b&#233;ni, les d&#233;finitions sont les suivantes (Classic Mac &#233;tant la r&#233;union de deux anciens forums : "Jurassic Mac" pour le matos, et "Classic" pour le soft, il y en a deux) :

- Mat&#233;riel : tout Mac class&#233; "obsol&#232;te" par Apple France* (correspondant &#224; "obsolete" et "vintage" pour apple Corp) c'est dans Classic Mac

- Logiciel : Mac OS 9.2.2 et plus anciens, que ce soit en "natif", ou sous forme d'environnement "classic" sous OS X. 



(*) Liste des Mac les plus r&#233;cents relevant de "Classic Mac" :

- iBook Dual USB (le premier mod&#232;le apr&#232;s les "palourdes")
- iMac G3 d&#233;but 2001 (avant derni&#232;re s&#233;rie d'iMac G3)
- PowerMac G4 QuickSilver de 2001 (ceux de 2002 vont encore dans "Mac de bureau", pas logique, je vous dit !)
- PowerBook : premi&#232;re s&#233;rie de Titanium (G4, ceux &#224; 400 ou 500 Mhz)

Voil&#224; pour la situation actuelle

EDIT : finalement, je fais un topic &#233;pingl&#233; pour &#231;a, c'est plus logique. Dans la mesure du possible, je mettrais la liste des machines &#224; jour r&#233;guli&#232;rement. Pour le syst&#232;me, &#231;a ne devrait plus bouger. !


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Juillet 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> (*) Liste des Mac les plus r&#233;cents relevant de "Classic Mac" :
> 
> - iBook Dual USB (le premier mod&#232;le apr&#232;s les "palourdes")
> - iMac G3 d&#233;but 2001 (avant derni&#232;re s&#233;rie d'iMac G3)
> ...



Mise &#224; jour de la liste des machines les plus r&#233;centes relevant de Classic Mac, en fonction des derniers classements par Apple :

- iBook : tous ceux &#224; carte graphique "8MB" (y compris donc les premiers 14")
- iMac G3 d&#233;but 2001 (avant derni&#232;re s&#233;rie d'iMac G3) - pas de changement
- PowerMac G4 QuickSilver de 2001 - pas de changement
- PowerBook : seconde s&#233;rie de Titanium (ceux qualifi&#233;s de "gigabit ethernet", d&#233;pourvus de prise DVI et d'entr&#233;e son, &#224; 550 ou 667 Mhz)


----------

